
VMS OS Is 30 Years Old; Customers Believe It Can Last Forever (2007) - dodders
http://www.informationweek.com/vms-operating-system-is-30-years-old-customers-believe-it-can-last-forever/d/d-id/1061051?
======
chmaynard
“Serious professional users will run out of things they can do with UNIX.
They’ll want a real system and will end up doing VMS when they get to be
serious about programming.”

Ken Olsen, founder and president of Digital Equipment Corporation. DECWORLD
Vol. 8 No. 5, 1984.

